# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh > Thư viện Photo >  Chỉnh sửa LOGO bằng Photoshop CS3

## vietnamtui12

*Các bạn ơi chỉ dẫn giúp mình:*
*Mong các bạn chỉ dẫn giúp mình cách chỉnh sửa LOGO bằng Photoshop CS3 (máy mình cài CS3) nói chung: mình phải dùng công cụ nào và thao tác cụ thể phải làm để chỉnh sửa: hình biểu tượng và chữ trên LOGO? Cụ thể là trên LOGO mình muốn sửa có hình biểu tượng và 3 chữ cái viết sát vào nhau. Mình muốn chỉnh sửa các chữ cái nhỏ đi một chút, còn hình biểu tượng vẫn giữ nguyên kích thước.*
*Mong các bạn giúp đỡ, cám ơn các bạn nhiều.*

----------

